# Official Finest Electronic Cigar Thread



## FinestE (Sep 15, 2013)

WOW, what a response so far from those switching from cigars to electronic cigars. Our product offers that realistic feel and taste without the worry of smoke, odor, ash, tobacco. One electronic cigar is equal to 12 regular cigars. You can find our product at finestecigar or on some big name cigar websites.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to Puff. I'm not exactly sure that "switching from cigars" is going to be a goal shared by very many on a cigar board, but good luck trying.


----------



## FinestE (Sep 15, 2013)

bpegler said:


> Welcome to Puff. I'm not exactly sure that "switching from cigars" is going to be a goal shared by very many on a cigar board, but good luck trying.


Thanks for the welcome. I am not here to convince people to switch at all. At the end of the day I still love the taste of a real cigar. However there are alternatives which are healthier and being accepted in society.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

FinestE said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I am not here to convince people to switch at all. At the end of the day I still love the taste of a real cigar. However there are alternatives which are healthier and being accepted in society.


cool idea. Welcome to the site bro! I am Kane. "being accepted in society." . . . . I do not know how to respond to that one haha.


----------



## FinestE (Sep 15, 2013)

Kane R said:


> cool idea. Welcome to the site bro! I am Kane. "being accepted in society." . . . . I do not know how to respond to that one haha.


haha thanks for the welcome Kane!!


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll rank this idea right up there with the veggie burger. Good luck though.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

are we talking about a cigar shaped e-cig?


J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> I'll rank this idea right up there with the veggie burger. Good luck though.


Hey now John- My wife is hot, my wife likes veggie burgers, therefore I think they are a brilliant idea :biggrin: I particularly enjoy cattle that has been raised on veggie burgers. :hungry:

To the OP: I can't say I personally would have any interest in an E-Cigar, but :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

@FinestE do you have e-liquid samples available that taste like a real cigar?
i have tried *many* and have yet to find something that comes remotely close.

the last one i tried tasted like reese's peanut butter cups
it was actually surprisingly enjoyable.. but i have yet to find one that tastes like a premium cigar.

most of the others though, i would rank them in the same category as your average cigarette flavored liquid.

J.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Hey now John- My wife is hot, my wife likes veggie burgers, therefore I think they are a brilliant idea :biggrin: I particularly enjoy cattle that has been raised on veggie burgers. :hungry:
> 
> To the OP: I can't say I personally would have any interest in an E-Cigar, but :welcome: to the forum.


My wife is hot too and eats veggie burgers, tofu, etc but doesn't mean I'm gonna eat it :lol:


----------



## FinestE (Sep 15, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> @FinestE do you have e-liquid samples available that taste like a real cigar?
> i have tried *many* and have yet to find something that comes remotely close.
> 
> the last one i tried tasted like reese's peanut butter cups
> ...


Ours have more of a Corona or Connecticut flavoring. If you like those tastes then give us a try!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

FinestE said:


> Ours have more of a Corona or Connecticut flavoring. If you like those tastes then give us a try! without the worry of smoke, odor, ash, tobacco


Last I checked, "Corona" was a vitola, not a flavor, mate. Those "worries" are all the things we love about real cigars.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

FinestE said:


> Ours have more of a Corona or Connecticut flavoring. If you like those tastes then give us a try!


i am interested in sampling the e-liquid that you use, not the device.

J.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

If I wanted to smoke an e-something, I'm not sure why I wouldn't choose a refillable e-cig over an e-cigar. It's much smaller and the effect should be identical right? It is a nice looking product but I guess I don't see the market.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

If I want a cigar smoking experience, I will pick up an actual Cigar. 

FinestE - Not sure that Puff represents your target audience.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> @FinestE do you have e-liquid samples available that taste like a real cigar?
> i have tried *many* and have yet to find something that comes remotely close.
> 
> the last one i tried tasted like reese's peanut butter cups
> ...


I smoked ecigs exclusively for a year and a half, really got into blending my own liquids, building my own atty, etc. etc. etc. I tried a number of tobacco flavors, and they pretty well fall into 2 categories: tobacco extracts, and chemical mockups. The latter tend to taste like sweetened garbage, the former tend to taste like a freshly opened pack of cigarettes smells. Neither one of these is what anyone is really looking for. What we want is the taste of burning tobacco.

The absolute closest to this I found was a chemical mockup meant to taste like Parliment cigarettes. I have a link around here to order if you're interested. What was interesting was that when I first switched from cigarettes to it, it tasted fine. As time went on, my tastebuds cleared up, I began to notice that it tasted differently. Eventually the flavor outright nauseated me- it tasted absolutely nothing like burning tobacco. It only tasted like it while my tastebuds were still semi-deadened from smoking.

In short, if you look into the ecig enthusiast communities, you'll tend to notice that very few people vape tobacco flavors, and there's a very good reason for it.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

FinestE said:


> Ours have more of a Corona or Connecticut flavoring. If you like those tastes then give us a try!





Herf N Turf said:


> Last I checked, "Corona" was a vitola, not a flavor, mate. Those "worries" are all the things we love about real cigars.


I think this says it all. :smile: TCB


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Ya know, I'm gonna soften my knee-jerk reaction because, if you ever (or already did) get the recipe right, there could be a big market just among those guys who can't or don't smoke in their homes, and instead freeze while doing so (in winter months) outside. And if it catches on with them, others may try it, too. Good luck. TCB


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

the best are the e hookahs


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

Broklynite said:


> I smoked ecigs exclusively for a year and a half, really got into blending my own liquids, building my own atty, etc. etc. etc. I tried a number of tobacco flavors, and they pretty well fall into 2 categories: tobacco extracts, and chemical mockups. The latter tend to taste like sweetened garbage, the former tend to taste like a freshly opened pack of cigarettes smells. Neither one of these is what anyone is really looking for. What we want is the taste of burning tobacco.
> 
> The absolute closest to this I found was a chemical mockup meant to taste like Parliment cigarettes. I have a link around here to order if you're interested. What was interesting was that when I first switched from cigarettes to it, it tasted fine. As time went on, my tastebuds cleared up, I began to notice that it tasted differently. Eventually the flavor outright nauseated me- it tasted absolutely nothing like burning tobacco. It only tasted like it while my tastebuds were still semi-deadened from smoking.
> 
> In short, if you look into the ecig enthusiast communities, you'll tend to notice that very few people vape tobacco flavors, and there's a very good reason for it.


 nothing tastes like a real cigar


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

Samadhi said:


> If I want a cigar smoking experience, I will pick up an actual Cigar.
> 
> FinestE - Not sure that Puff represents your target audience.


very true, but ecigs are great when you donthave the time


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

lp10104 said:


> very true, but ecigs are great when you donthave the time


:spammer::banplease:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Broklynite said:


> I smoked ecigs exclusively for a year and a half, really got into blending my own liquids, building my own atty, etc. etc. etc. I tried a number of tobacco flavors, and they pretty well fall into 2 categories: tobacco extracts, and chemical mockups. The latter tend to taste like sweetened garbage, the former tend to taste like a freshly opened pack of cigarettes smells. Neither one of these is what anyone is really looking for. What we want is the taste of burning tobacco.
> 
> The absolute closest to this I found was a chemical mockup meant to taste like Parliment cigarettes. I have a link around here to order if you're interested. What was interesting was that when I first switched from cigarettes to it, it tasted fine. As time went on, my tastebuds cleared up, I began to notice that it tasted differently. Eventually the flavor outright nauseated me- it tasted absolutely nothing like burning tobacco. It only tasted like it while my tastebuds were still semi-deadened from smoking.
> 
> In short, if you look into the ecig enthusiast communities, you'll tend to notice that very few people vape tobacco flavors, and there's a very good reason for it.


Damn, that's just spot-on!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Damn, that's just spot-on!


Thanks


----------



## Tom_Fischburne (Nov 21, 2014)

yeah, real smoking taste comes from cigar. When we talk about e cigarettes , then we talk about some fast food. we do not bother about taste or feel. We are much concerned about filling the apetitite that comes from nicotine. I smoke one from Really Global limited and they can be located from really-ecigarette (dot) com


----------



## skiesdaddy (Jan 9, 2015)

I recently bought a rechargeable e-cigar from smokeinstyle. com (manufactured by UR-Cigar/ISMK). 

But I prefer the taste of the Vapemaster e-cigar, so I wanted to buy Vapemaster's cartomizer to use in my e-cigar. 

Are cartomizers interchangeable between different brands of rechargeable e-cigars?


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

this thread gave me a really hard laugh!


----------



## CaptainCohiba (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm intruiged by the concept of a TechnoStogie. I've only ever seen e-cigarettes (the owner of my local bar has been on them ever since he found that number two child was on the way and the wife started giving orders).

There is a UK-wide chain of bars called JD Wetherspoon (which I also frequent, because they are cheap and I am, quite frankly, Scottish) and they have completely banned e-cigarettes from use indoors. I assume TechnoStogies will be treated exactly the same way.

I am, however, keen to encourage new ideas, so best of luck, keep us informed and welcome to the forum.


----------

